# Nisso substrate



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Can someone who has some Nisso give me a good picture of the substrate, alongside with a ruler (on a white background)? I just want to see the diameter of each grain, and the colouration of it as well.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm looking at you DaFishMan...or jimmyjam


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Wish I saw this sooner sorry Anthony. Dropped a white ruler in, even got my arm wet but my camera doesn't zoom well enough to give you an accurate pic as the mm markings blurred. Need something better then 2mp and 3x opt lol

It's 2-3 mm round grain on average, cross between light and dark brown in color. I usually don't like the color brown but make exception for this substrate have it in 2 tanks now. Jimmy borrowed a couple pics of mine from the 25g in his recent ad. 

My ph in the 75g is 7 a day after a 1/3 water change (tapwater here about 7.5 ph) so it helps pull it down.
I'm really curious as to the gh and kh so I might test those.

It easier to plant small root stuff in it compared to flourite. The b japonica I bought from you and my e augustifolius rooted well  Fuss with the substrate as little as possible after setup as it can break down. Also during initial setup there is no problem with excess ammonia as there is with amazonia.


----------



## arinsi (Mar 14, 2010)

try using the macro setting on cameras for closeups


----------

